# M3 vs Supercharged S2K



## taimoor (Feb 3, 2003)

Buddy of mine has a comptech supercharged S2K claims to put out 320hp on a cold night close to 330hp. Hes always talking about how he smoked an M3 bla bla but i dont buy it.
So im getting my hands on a 2003 coupe SMG tonight and its ON!!!
What do you guys think? were gonna go 0-120, 0-60 and from a rolling start of 30. The M3 is a heavy ride, but im hoping i pull so much form him that he wont make it back.

Stay tuned tonight for details!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

which track are y'all going to?


----------



## taimoor (Feb 3, 2003)

errrr track... none... just somewhere... it dont matter... 
what do u think though?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

atyclb said:


> which track are y'all going to?


I dont think they are going to a track :eeps:


----------



## Pakisho (Feb 6, 2003)

Youre getting walked. 

Badly. 


:rofl:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Excuse my ignorance, but how does one get their hands on an M3?


----------



## taimoor (Feb 3, 2003)

Good question luke, dealer :nono::nono::nono::nono:ed up bla bla bla.... loaner !!!...


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

taimoor said:


> Good question luke, dealer :nono::nono::nono::nono:ed up bla bla bla.... loaner !!!...


who the f*** is Luke


----------



## taimoor (Feb 3, 2003)

thats you young skywalker.... j/k
What do you think about the ....ahem... race ??!?!


----------



## Pakisho (Feb 6, 2003)

I call bullshit. A supercharged Honda S2000? There aint no such thing. And even if there is, it wont stand a chance against an M3. Hondas suck.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

You will lose...if the HP stats are real ...the M3 is too heavy and not geared for drag racing


----------



## Pakisho (Feb 6, 2003)

Please, a tiny little 4 banger like the s2k couldnt possibly make 300hp. 

I predict you dust his sorry ass.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Pakisho said:


> Please, a tiny little 4 banger like the s2k couldnt possibly make 300hp.


http://www.dynospotracing.com/s2000s.htm


----------



## Pakisho (Feb 6, 2003)

Impossible. 

Photoshop?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Pakisho said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Photoshop?


Not impossible my friend

I knew a guy who had a 00 nissan coupe( think it was a 200sx) with 300+ hp to the wheels


----------



## Pakisho (Feb 6, 2003)

Next thing you will tell me a taurus can make 500hp.   :rofl: :eeps:


----------



## taimoor (Feb 3, 2003)

Actually funny thing... the same guy with the supercharged s2k used to have not one but TWO Ford Taurus SHO's, one with a supercharger and used to put out around 450hp lol... ofcourse everything in that car blew up and they ended up getting a new engine for it, but that thing was QUICK!!


----------



## Pakisho (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok, Im outta here. People are smoking too much of the good stuff. 

Taimoor, good luck. 

Of course, if this guy really does have a 300+ hp s2k, which I doubt, he will play Tommy Lee to your Pamela, and nail you good.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Pakisho said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Photoshop?


Not impossible. I saw one with my very own eyes up at Laguna Seca this past Saturday at the SPEED WC races. It wasn't racing... it was on display.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

taimoor said:


> The M3 is a heavy ride, but im hoping i pull so much form him that he wont make it back.


  I thought a heavier car with more power/torque will be slower off the line, but faster in the higher speeds.?


----------

